# Suche nach Freeride-Strecken im Saarland



## cpetit (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

bin auf der Suche nach neuen Freeride-Strecken im Saarland. Wer kennt ein paar?

Wer sie hier nicht veröffentlichen möchte dann bitte PN an mich oder wir treffen uns mal zu einer Tour.


----------



## gemorje (18. Februar 2009)

In Kirkel, Nähe Einstieg Wildschweinpfad, gibts was.
Kannst dich ja mal umschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (19. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> In Kirkel, Nähe Einstieg Wildschweinpfad, gibts was.
> Kannst dich ja mal umschauen


Muss man den kennen? Mir sagt nur Felsen- und Schmetterlingspfad was.


----------



## gemorje (19. Februar 2009)

nee, hab da gestern ein paar "gebaute" Strecken gesehen
Nähe Einstieg Wildschweinpfad, eher Richtung Burg


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Februar 2009)

Wildschweinpfad sagt mir halt nichts.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Februar 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wildschweinpfad sagt mir halt nichts.



Das ist der mit einem Wildschwein-Symbol markierte Pfad, der sich um die Westseite der Hügelkuppe herumzieht. Also quasi gegenüber dem Felsenpfad. 
Beginnt oder endet (wie man's sieht) am Brunnen-dessen-Namen-ich-gerade-nicht-mehr-weiß (oben am Lehrpfad) und endet/beginnt an der Straße, die hinter der Burg am Waldrand langführt.


----------



## gemorje (19. Februar 2009)

Gerade entdeckt:
Sprungschanze nähe Forsthaus in Elversberg.
Sprungweiten um die 10 Meter halte ich für realistisch. Also ziemlich groß das Teil.
Werde die Tage mal einen Fotoapparat mitnehmen und ein paar Fotos schießen


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Februar 2009)

Danke, ich werde mal drauf achten. Bin ich gewiss schon mal gefahren.


----------



## Ska²n (20. Februar 2009)

Ahoi.

Bin im Moment auch in Sb und werde mir das mal anschauen


----------



## gemorje (20. Februar 2009)

Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen:
In Neunkirchen zwischen Zoo und Kasbruchtal gibts auch noch einige gebaute Strecken (Sprung-/Landeschanzen, Steilkurven, Kicker).


----------



## Calli Potter (20. Februar 2009)

Bilder wären auch cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich demnächst wieder in der Nähe bin, schieß ich ein Paar


----------



## Ska²n (20. Februar 2009)

Ich bin gestern von Burbach durch den Gersweiler Wald nach Schoeneck gefahren. 
Dort gibt es richtig nette Reiterwege zum runter ballern und in Schoeneck ist noch eine Kiesgrube mit einer Moto-X Strecke. Google Earth : 
49°13'3.45"N 
6°56'14.80"E


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Februar 2009)

Evtl wird es da auch bald was neues im Saarland geben, aber das wird sich noch herausstellen.

Werde aber euch dann auf dem laufendem Halten. Solltet ihr evtl am 28.2 zur
Stöckli Tour kommen werdet ihr da evtl schon was entdecken.

http://www.bike-aid.de/d678_bike-ai...-und-multimediavortrag-mit-lukas-stckli-.html


----------



## Pädsche-Pit (23. Februar 2009)

Unterlasst es bitte hier in diesem öffentlichen Raum die letzten "geheimen" Trails bekannt zu machen.
Punkt!


----------



## derfreaker (23. Februar 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## derfreaker (23. Februar 2009)

hi fans, die" geheimen spots" sollten auch so bleiben, da stimm ich mit pädche pit auch voll überein!! sonst ist es wie auf dem schmetterling. alle fahren über die brücken und wenn se kaputt sind: keiner ist bereit, mal ein paar nägel in die hand zu nehmen und die morschen holzteile auszutauschen. war ja schon öfters der fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (25. Februar 2009)

Pädsche-Pit schrieb:


> Unterlasst es bitte hier in diesem öffentlichen Raum die letzten "geheimen" Trails bekannt zu machen.
> Punkt!


----------



## gemorje (25. Februar 2009)

wirklich geheim sind die dinger nicht.
glaubt ihr allen ernstes, dass diese trails dem zugehörigen forst bis jetzt entgangen sind?!


----------



## Freistiler (25. Februar 2009)

Es gibt noch Trails/Spots die sogar den meisten Bikern entgangen sind.


----------



## gemorje (25. Februar 2009)

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass Biker die Wälder besser kennen als Forstarbeiter; was ich bezweifele.
Meiner Meinung nach werden die bis dato existierenden, gebauten Trails vom Forst toleriert, sofern sie nicht Überhand nehmen (Northshore,...).


----------



## dhill (3. März 2009)

Hi Chris,
denke da wirste nicht so viel Erfolg haben da die meisten ihre Spot´s gerne Secret behalten, aus vorher beschriebenen Gründen.
Meiner Meinung nach gehts halt zum großen Teil beim Freeriden darum die besten Spots zu kennen (ähnlich wie beim Surfen) und diese dann mit Freunden zu teilen.
Kann dir gern noch ein paar Spots zeigen. Die Fitness kommt bei mir so langsam auch wieder
An alle die fremde, gebaute Strecken fahren: Jeder der selbst schon mal was gebaut hat weiß wie viel Arbeit das ist. Also wenn ihr seht das da z.b. was im Weg herum liegt oder es geht was kaputt, holt euch bitte die 10 min. Zeit und bringts gerade in Ordnung

Liebe Grüße Sascha F


----------

